# lock miter bit



## Woodboss53 (Sep 25, 2008)

What is the proper way to use a lock miter bit? I have not used one before. Should a 45degree angle be cut first?

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Lock Mitre Router Bits

========



Woodboss53 said:


> What is the proper way to use a lock miter bit? I have not used one before. Should a 45degree angle be cut first?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Jim

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Jim and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Jim.
No need to cut the 45 first as the bit will cut this as you machine your part.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Woodboss53 said:


> What is the proper way to use a lock miter bit? I have not used one before. Should a 45degree angle be cut first?
> 
> Thanks


As mentioned already, the bit does it all in a single pass. There are at least three sizes of lock-mitre bits to cover a wide range of wood thickness. Although it is a difficult bit to set up initially, a little practice makes it fairly quick, especially if you keep a sample of each thickness wood that you successfully machine making the next set-up really fast. It is a very good joint and it's time for me to produce a project using lock-mitres.


----------



## Woodboss53 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Harry. Does it work fairly well on plywood also?
Jim


----------

